# FS: Logitech G15 (v1)



## tuxify (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm kind of getting tired of having all these "G" macro keys, seeing as I don't play any games that require macros. To me it's just excess length of the keyboard.
I'm planning on getting a Saitek Eclipse II, as it's smaller.
I got the G15 when it came out, but it's still in mint condition, other then that it's dirty (I'd clean it thoroughly of course) and that on one side of the wrist rest the plastic broke, so it detaches if you pull on it. This doesn't cause a problem unless you move your keyboard around a lot, as it's only on one side.

PM me if you have any question.

Any takers?


----------



## Roncharlespatton (Aug 26, 2008)

Could someone explain the what macro keys are. Also how much?


----------



## shenry (Aug 26, 2008)

Roncharlespatton said:


> Could someone explain the what macro keys are. Also how much?



Basically you press the key and it types or holds a series of keystrokes that you set. Awesome keyboard.


----------



## mep916 (Aug 26, 2008)

What's the difference between version 1 and 2?


----------



## Geoff (Aug 26, 2008)

mep916 said:


> What's the difference between version 1 and 2?








The new one has fewer macro keys, a non-foldable LCD, and uses orange instead of blue LED's.


----------



## mep916 (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## Archangel (Aug 26, 2008)

basicly, they screwed up with the design of the new one..  ^.^


----------



## Kesava (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah in my opinion the orange is horrible. blue is much nicer. and why make the lcd not foldable haha. downgrade.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 26, 2008)

The screen is also smaller on the new one.


----------



## epidemik (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, just for your info, the Saitek Eclipse II is only 2 inches narrower and 1 inch shorter. Not sure how much desk space you were trying to gain. 

(Woulda messaged you on steam but youre afk and I would forget)


----------

